# Sunday Stud Grouper!!



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out trolling Sunday around the 131 hole and elbow area with nothing to show for it. Mixed dirty green and scattered grass made conditions tough. Hit a grouper hole on the way in an landed my biggest gag to date!! He ate a butterflied Squirelfish!! ....Y'all catch em up!!

















I didn't weigh it but he was 32" long and I'm guessing right around 20 lbs??


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice Gag. My 30" in the bay was 14 lbs on the bogas.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good Myles! Tell Chris hi for me!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Looks good Myles! Tell Chris hi for me!


Thanks Scott!! Will do. ........When you gonna fish that topaz again??


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

According to the link, length to weight, it would be 14.3 

http://www.gsmfc.org/#:[email protected]:[email protected]http://www.gsmfc.org/#:[email protected]:[email protected]


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> According to the link, length to weight, it would be 14.3
> 
> http://www.gsmfc.org/#:[email protected]:[email protected]http://www.gsmfc.org/#:[email protected]:[email protected]


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice! They like the "Tree Rat" fish pretty well.


----------

